# Models backstage before a fashion show



## runner10 (Dec 8, 2007)

Was able to do some behind the scenes candid shots of models backstage before a fashion show.





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## TCimages (Dec 8, 2007)

I love these. Great shots.  I like the composition/cropping.


----------



## runner10 (Dec 8, 2007)

Many thanks TCimages!  I didn't use flash on these shots even though it was a bit dark - didn't want to annoy them while they were dressing up.  As such, I had to bump up the ISO to max and shoot wide open which resulted into noisy images  - which is the reason why I toned them (to hide the noise a bit).


----------



## Jmad (Dec 9, 2007)

all around good shots, i like them


----------



## runner10 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Jmad!

A few more...


----------



## Royster (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Runner 10, its nice to find someone from home in this forum. I have been looking at your shots and they are great. The "models" series you have a here was well captured. Its very sexy and insightful. 

Hope to see more.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the last one in the first post.
I'm partial to bottoms...lol


----------



## theRossatron (Dec 21, 2007)

Great shots - um how did you obtain that backstage pass?


----------



## runner10 (Dec 23, 2007)

theRossatron said:


> Great shots - um how did you obtain that backstage pass?


 
Ahhhh.... the producer of the show is a friend of mine.


----------

